# Tired of DP, I want to be young again



## dylanmc111 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey all

I hope everyone is coping fine.

If people can give me feedback I'd be very very grateful. Here is my story, At the age of 8 I had open heart surgery, all the way through to my late teens I was a fit, active, normal teenager, then at 21 I had to get another open heart surgery, now I am 24 and physically I am very fit and healthy or so the docs tell me!

When I was 19 I was out walking and had my first panic attack, I was rushed to hospital because I thought it was my heart, needless to say the docs said it was aniexty and not my heart. Since that day 5 years ago I haven't been myself. Here are some of the symtoms I get on a daily basis;

Lightheadness/ dizzy
foggy feeling (constant 24/7)
I don't feel like me ( I know that sounds odd)
I get very nervous
I can't concentrate in college
I find it hard to connect with people
I'm never happy
I don't feel attached to society
I feel lost
I worry a lot
Aches and pains
tiredness
No control 
I'm not in touch with reality
emotional
mood swings
Lack of sex drive
I feel afraid that I will die with this

These are just some of the symtoms I'm having. Odd right? Ok we can all say I'm depressed but I feel strongly that I'm not depressed, I know I have aniexty but everyone feels aniexty. I have a disorder I can't even explain, I go to my doctor and he just looks at me with ten heads, says I'm depressed and sends me on my way.

I can't explain what is wrong with! I am sick of feeling like this, I just wanna be the old me again.

I don't know where to go from here, I am so happy I found this site cause now I see there are people out there that have this mysterious disorder.

Do you guys think I have DP?

What can I do to get help this?

any advice please, I'd be very grateful

thanks

D.


----------



## DPD Student (Nov 9, 2011)

Most of your symptoms seem normal in correspondence with DPD.. You're not alone


----------



## dylanmc111 (Nov 9, 2011)

DPD Student said:


> Most of your symptoms seem normal in correspondence with DPD.. You're not alone


thank u!

Also other symtoms like slow movements etc all very weird!


----------



## DPD Student (Nov 9, 2011)

Try talking to someone about it.. Or schedule an appointment with a psychiatrist


----------

